# Looking for Arborist school in NE Ohio



## NeoTree (Dec 9, 2009)

I read somthing on AS about an arborist training clinic at Penn State coming up soon. I was wondering if anyone knew of any such program in or around northeast ohio.


----------



## superduty5.4guy (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been watching this post since you put it up and hoping that someone might know of somewhere because I'm in the same boat as you are on this one.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2010)

Check with any arboreteums you may have in the area.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you check with Kent? They might be able to point you to something. You might also try Lauren Lanphear at Lanphear Supply in Cleveland. 'Just a shot in the dark,
Phil


----------



## superduty5.4guy (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll give that a try, thank ya


----------



## NeoTree (Jan 11, 2010)

i have just found one place actually called ACRT, i was referred there by the karl keummerling tree service store down in Massillon ohio. go here http://www.acrtinc.com/

Its in Akron. Keummerling will give a 10% discount i think to those who do the courses


----------



## superduty5.4guy (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats awesome thanks. Are you gonna do it.


----------



## NeoTree (Jan 13, 2010)

I would really like to do the course, but i'm about 3/4 of the way through university of akrons mechanical engineering program. I feel i have missed my calling as a professional full time tree climber. I still might attend, i havn't looked completely into it yet. Are you gonna give it a try?


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 13, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> I would really like to do the course, but i'm about 3/4 of the way through university of akrons mechanical engineering program. I feel i have missed my calling as a professional full time tree climber. I still might attend, i havn't looked completely into it yet. Are you gonna give it a try?


Free advise that you can accept or reject. Finish your degree. You can always do tree work. If you abandon your course of study the chances of returning aren't good. Tree work if pretty exciting and romantic for a young man. The problem is that it's very physical work. At age 40 or 50 or 60 you may lose the physical ability to do the work. At that point the "oh I get to climb a tree" turns into "oh I've got to climb a tree". Also, try to find guys that have been in the business for 20 or 30 years. Do they seem happy? Is their standard of living close to what you envision for yourself? If not maybe you should give lots of thought to changing your careers.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## superduty5.4guy (Jan 13, 2010)

I really don't know its definately worth looking in to but I'm in the same boat as you with school except I'm at Stark State for business mgmt. (i know its stupid not going to akron since im only 15 minutes away). I'll be done there in less than a year then going for my 14 month bachelor. What I'm kind of invisioning is someday owning a tree care business but I would like to do the arborist school and get experience in the mean time, then hopefully I can have the business skills and the practical skills to run the business.


----------



## NeoTree (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice small wood, I am going to stick with my schooling for now, i've got wayy too much money tied up in it. I can see how climbing would become tedious and exausting, but that is what draws me in. The thrill of being up in the tree and the pride of a job well done. I'd like to think it would keep you feeling younger longer, but i don't know. My neighbor who ownes a tree outfit got me into this when i was in middle school. He is now in his 70's. He's a second gen tree climber who climbed up untill 10 years ago, now he is successfully fighting cancer. I look up to him, maybe thats why i like it so much.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 14, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> Thanks for the advice small wood, I am going to stick with my schooling for now, i've got wayy too much money tied up in it. I can see how climbing would become tedious and exausting, but that is what draws me in. The thrill of being up in the tree and the pride of a job well done. I'd like to think it would keep you feeling younger longer, but i don't know. My neighbor who ownes a tree outfit got me into this when i was in middle school. He is now in his 70's. He's a second gen tree climber who climbed up untill 10 years ago, now he is successfully fighting cancer. I look up to him, maybe thats why i like it so much.



Yes, I understand completely and I'd never want to discourage you from following your heart. I quit Akron U 40 years ago to become a professional motorcycle racer. What a great career move that was.  In the end life worked out well for me as I hope it does for you.
Regards,
Phil


----------

